# Milwaukee or Chicago to West Bend, WI?



## nocTurnal (Apr 2, 2013)

Any of you experts out there today that can tell me the best way to get to West Bend, WI from either the Milwaukee or Chicago airports? Whichever city makes the most sense. I'm not seeing public bus transportation from Milwaukee airport to West Bend, WI. Would appreciate any info you may have. You guys are really good with this stuff.


----------



## jebr (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like you could take the commuter bus from West Bend to Milwaukee, then transfer at Water & Wisconsin to the GRE Airport Express bus. The commuter bus only runs on weekdays, though.

http://www.ridewcce.com/wcce.iml?mdl=schedules.mdl&service=1

http://www.ridemcts.com/uploadedFiles/_RouteAssets/Route_Guides/GreenLine.pdf


----------



## nocTurnal (Apr 2, 2013)

jebr said:


> Looks like you could take the commuter bus from West Bend to Milwaukee [...]


Hi jebr. Thank you. That will help on the return (I think), but not getting there. I'm not in Wisconsin. I would be flying into either Milwaukee or Chicago depending on which destination is easier or cheaper to get to West Bend, WI. I'm also not sure which stop is West Bend on that graph to the left when clicking your link.


----------



## jebr (Apr 2, 2013)

I think the first/last stop on the schedule is the West Bend stop.

I'm really not sure of the details other than what's on the website. May want to give them a call and ask. I'm not in Wisconsin and never used them, but I found it through a Google search for the Wisconsin public transit systems.


----------



## guest (Apr 4, 2013)

http://jalr.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=spaulding&action=display&thread=173


----------

